# Steady Rest?



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I seen this steady rest in a video and was wondering how it worked. It looks like it uses string to support the piece. Does the piece just spin inside the string? Seems like it would build up a lot of heat.

Anyone have any experience with a setup like this?









Here's the video I seen the rest in...


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

They work beautifully but it's only to stop the piece from excessive flopping. It does not stop chatter. People use these when turning what's called a Trembler which is a very long extremely thin turning. It takes a lot of skill to turn one of these things and the string steady simply keeps it from breaking under it's own weight.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks john, I was originally wondering how they kept the string from burning the piece but after thinking about it (and your explanation) I don't guess they can spin them very fast anyways. 

Neat pieces, that was the first time I had seen anything like that.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually they do spin them pretty fast but the string doesn't really touch with any pressure unless the piece tries to wobble.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

dmh said:


> I seen this steady rest in a video and was wondering how it worked. It looks like it uses string to support the piece. Does the piece just spin inside the string? Seems like it would build up a lot of heat.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with a setup like this?
> 
> ...


while my preference is for things with some kind of practice value I thank you for that link. There is no doubt to the talent and craftsmanship of those individuals. Totally awesome video

As for the string supports I imagine due to such a small diameter there is little friction. It is also possible the string may be coated with some kind of lubricant.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Remember that with a 1/16" dowel (1.8mm is 0.07" and 1/16" is 0.0625". That's close enough right?) even though it can turn at 1,000 RPM, it isn't moving fast. It's moving 3,000/16" every minute which is about 15 feet per minute. Rub a 15 foot string across a piece of wood over a full minute and it doesn't generate much heat. That's about a quarter inch per second. There just isn't enough friction to amount to a hill of beans. Want to turn 2,000 RPM instead? Eh, ok, 1/2" per second now.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

When I made my string steady's I used Dental floss. Strong and lubricated. worked great.


----------

